# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Moles >  Sarcophyton sp - Toadstool Leather, Mushroom Leather, Umbrella Leather

## Michael Alves

Eu escrivi isto para um outro forum se alguem pode trudsir eu agradcia,


They are found in various shades of brown, tan or green, with white or gold polyps. It is difficult to identify many species because they all have the similar appearance of a mushroom or toadstool, each with a distinct stalk and capitulum (cap). As they grow older, they develop a folded appearance.

Even though they are peaceful adequate space should be provided between them and other corals in the reef aquarium. Some can produce toxins which are harmful to other reef inhabitants.
Note that they can expand and contract ALOT !!!

Toadstool Leather Corals require medium to high lighting combined with medium to strong water movement. Some people say they will also require the addition of iodine, strontium, and other trace elements to the water, but I just do regular water changes.

These corals do sulk from time to time for up to 78 hours they will not expand. You will also see them release a layer of slime from time to time, this is nothing to worry about.








Picture of an older leather.









A very rare green polyp leather - wish it was in my tank (come from Fuiji)



Summary

Origin - Indonesia, Tonga, Fuiji
Temp - 75 to 80
Lighting - Medium to Strong
Feeding - Can dose the normal coral foods and brine or mysis.
Flow - Medium to Strong (Ideal would be medium variating flow)
Ease of Care - 5/5 Great for beginners.

Green and Yellow Toadstools are more fussy.


Propagation -

Very easy just cut the top off and then into slices like a pizza, each slice will then grow into a new leather.Each slice must have polyps on. Attachment is by either using glue, elastic band or just leaving it on some rubble.

----------

